# Help with Primus Primelite Race / H60 Headlamp!



## pcheninhk (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi,

I need all your experts' advise in the following. I am searching for a headlamp that would allow me to do multiple things (i.e. biking, hiking and working on my car in the garage). I have done my research and I have narrowed down to basically the Primelite Race and the Zebralight H60. 

I light the Primelight Race but it appears that the angle of the light unit itself is not adjustable. I was hoping it would be adjustable for the purpose of not having to strain my neck when I am working on my car at those weird spots so that I can simple adjust the angle of the light. Any advise as to how I can modify the head strap or the adapter so that the angle of the light unit can be adjusted? Or, is there a adjustable angle headstrap/adapter unit I can buy to accomodate the Primelight Race?

Also, I have been considering the Zebralight H60 but is there any drawback to using the 18650 battery (i.e. cost, weight, rechargable time and etc.)? I hate the CR123 on my old flashlight as the battery itself would cost more than the flashlight. However, I like the fact that the angle of the H60 is adjustable.

Thanks for your advise.


----------



## vtunderground (Nov 16, 2008)

pcheninhk said:


> I light the Primelight Race but it appears that the angle of the light unit itself is not adjustable.



Are you sure about that? Just judging from the pictures I've seen, it looks like the light can pivot up and down.


----------



## pcheninhk (Nov 16, 2008)

That would be great news if the angle of the Primelite Race can be adjusted. Can owners of the Primelite Race please verify? Thanks.


----------



## ShooterX (Nov 17, 2008)

yes you can adjust it up and down


----------



## pcheninhk (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's contribution. Reading the other thread there seems to be a problem with the Primelite Race with rechargeable batteries. Can anyone suggest a rechargeable AA battery with longer head so I don't have to do the soldering as suggested.


----------



## hopkins (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't over think solutions to this problem. Adjust the battery holder to work with any brand of AA cell. I'd cut the plastic bits off that keep the + terminals from making good contact.

Some dark night you may have to swap out dead cells for fresh cells and guess what will happen if you have not modified the battery holder to work with
all brands of AA. Consider this a Darwin test...hehe.


----------



## pcheninhk (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Hopkins,

Could you please elaborate or post some pictures as to how you modify the plastic piece. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## hopkins (Nov 18, 2008)

these plastic bits are keeping the + terminals from making good contact.
After some thinking a much better solution is to leave the plastic as is and take the metal strips (with springs) out
and with a not too sparp nail pound on the bulges to make them bigger so that any AA battery will make contact. 
Same as placing solder blobs on them. Just make them taller and problem solved, then re-assemble


----------



## jdriller (Nov 18, 2008)

tiny rare earth magnets will work well


----------



## hopkins (Nov 18, 2008)

yes, rare earth magnets are also a solution. Good point. But handling a tiny part
of perhaps .005mm thickness is not my idea of risk free flashlight with this kind of battery holder. Screw on tubes are fine for magnets but the Primus AA holder requires a different loading/unloading motion that can send a tiny part flying.

Tapping the + terminal contact bulges so they bulge a little bigger seems an ideal
solution. No extra parts to lose. I know I'm going against the CPF motto of
"the more complex a light is, the better!" Murphy hates me.


----------

